# Showing a puppy?



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Keivus:

Most times people start showing a puppy seriously after they are about 9 months old, prior to that they will show for experience. Most depends on your area, what is being shown at that particular time (what the competition is like). Who you are showing against.

Is your breeder helping you with grooming or someone who is experience with show grooming, your puppy must look the part.

If your puppy have a good amount of hair for its age as well as being mature for his age, you might want to give it a try. But what ever you do enjoy your puppy and make sure he enjoys the show experience. 

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build their house before they can paint it!"


----------



## Keivus (May 26, 2015)

I'm looking for someone to mentor for handling information, I'm grooming him myself. The breeder is half a country a way so i'm learning as I go with him. Currently doing baths and maintenance weekly and feeding him raw to maintain his coat.

I know the show world can be a pretty tight group and i'm a little nervous of seeming foolish if I should up with a pup not in full coat.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

where are you located? Have you visited any shows? try to find a few shows in your area and take a look at the handlers, watch them as they groom, take it all in, and look to see who is friendly. Choose someone to work with if they are open. Do not try to find a lot of people and take in too much from too many,,,, that can annoy someone who is willing to help. Most exhibitors are not unfriendly, most are too busy to lose their focus. When everything has died down, the handler is finished showing for the day, that is a good time to introduce yourself and ask questions. But just because poodles are over does not mean the handler is done for the day, many show more than one breed. You might run into some people that don't want to be bothered, but many want to be friendly and help. Make sure they realize you are wanting to learn, and do it yourself. 

DON'T be afraid of making mistakes and looking foolish, everyone had to begin once upon a time! We all make mistakes, even the very experienced will make some funny blunders from time to time. Make showing fun for you and your puppy.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build their house before they can paint it!"


----------



## Greenfoley (Jan 26, 2011)

I took Linus to his first show just a week after he turned 6 months. His littermate brother has been shown several times. Linus just turned 7 months yesterday and I have several more shows planned. I say go for it. Even if you/we don't bring home any (more) ribbons, it is still good experience and practice. The only reason we haven't done more shows already is budget and scheduling difficulties.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Go for it! My Matisse was a finished champion at 7 months old. I can't remember when we started, but not too very long before that. It was just a couple of long weekend shows and that was that. And then we showed some more to obtain points toward his grand champion. But didn't quite finish that due to a ligament injury...darn close though. We went to my breeder's handling class, which, if you can find a class such as that, it would be invaluable. You'll learn how to handle your dog in the ring, learn the ropes etc... if you don't have a professional handler. I had both...my breeder is a professional handler and took him in the ring a lot of the time and encouraged me to when it wasn't a very vital class. lol. I got practice though that way. So, if you're interested, it's a good experience to try. You may not want to continue...who knows? See how your dog likes it too...very important that the dog is happy doing this and not too stressed.


----------

